# Tiny Tennis Shoes - KNIT



## janettamargo

This pattern is for tiny tennis shoe booties in three sizes:
Newborn, 0-3 months and 3-6 months. They are knitted in DK weight yarn, on straight needles, in one piece from the sole up.
Short rows are used to shape the toe so knowledge of wrap and turn is required as well as basic shaping skills using K2tog. SSK and knitting in front and back of stitches.

Pattern: $2.00

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tiny-tennis-shoes


----------



## babybop

They are so cute.


----------



## laurelarts

Those are just precious...I edited your post to reflect the price of the pattern, per forum rules.
That is a great price!


----------



## StellasKnits

Adorable!! Love them!


----------



## laurelarts

Just bought the pattern. It is well written and the pictures are adorable. And I like that you, the designer, have given permission to sell any items made from it.


----------



## Knittingkitty

Very cute little shoes!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

So adorable!


----------



## lindajaro

So cute!


----------



## trish2222

I love these - they're already in my Ravelry library and I intend doing a couple of pairs to go with baby shawls I'm doing at the moment. 
I agree that it's a really fair price - thank you


----------



## Rainebo

These are just sugary sweet!


----------



## SouthernGirl

Yes. Sugary Sweet that's what they are. They are absolutely sweet.


----------



## Ann DeGray

They are adorable!


----------



## mum of 11

just made a pair, a delight to knit


----------



## pinkwitch

very cute!


----------



## price90210

Thank you for the cute shoes pattern I just purchased it as I have a new great granddaughter who has the tiniest feet.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches

These are absolutely the cutest.
Keep Me In Stitches


----------



## missmolly

I've knitted this pattern and the shoes are fun to knit.
Great design :thumbup:


----------



## belleflower

AWWWWW that is cutexx


----------



## StellasKnits

oops!


----------



## baskets69

I loved this pattern so on Saturday I purchased it from Ravelry. I downloaded and printed it only to have it look like chinese. The instructions are totally unreadable. Very disappointed! The cost was on $2.00 but now I have to try and contact them to see what they are going to do about it.


----------



## StellasKnits

baskets69 said:


> I loved this pattern so on Saturday I purchased it from Ravelry. I downloaded and printed it only to have it look like chinese. The instructions are totally unreadable. Very disappointed! The cost was on $2.00 but now I have to try and contact them to see what they are going to do about it.


This isn't a problem with the pattern. I purchased the pattern as well and it downloads just fine for me. I suggest you check your computer/printer settings and then go back to Ravelry to try to download it again. Perhaps that will fix the issue.


----------



## baskets69

We have tried everything to get it to print and it is not my computer. Thanks though


----------



## StellasKnits

baskets69 said:


> We have tried everything to get it to print and it is not my computer. Thanks though


I'm sure that's quite irritating. Perhaps if you PM the seller of the pattern she can help you obtain it by other means...? I know that I have had a few people that purchase a pattern from me now and then that are unable to download it to a mobile device and I emailed it to them after I verified the purchase. That seemed to work.


----------



## lexiemae

This pattern should carry a warning............these little shoes are addictive!!!
I am on my 3rd pair, I thought I would make one of each size to see if the could be used in the charity shoeboxes we make up here. I have never mastered the twisted cord used but as this is just for decoration I will thread baby ribbon and tie a bow.
Thank you, it is a lovely pattern and easy to follow with really cute results ;0)


----------



## kwright

They are precious!!!


----------



## mum of 11

got pattern, have made 4 pairs for next two grandchildren due in next 5 weeks, number 41 and 42


----------



## Pattymae

Just purchased this pattern, it's adorable can't wait to start


----------



## Sampymom

These are so super cute! I just purchased the pattern too. Thank you so much!


----------

